# Russell's ??????.....



## tinocobee (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to russells apiaries ?? I haven't heard from him and his private messege storage is full. Plus his phone numbers don't make any calls??


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Russell's got out of the retail business. There are now other people selling their queens that they raised. I got one of their queens from Russell Apiaries Pennsylvania. There is a Russell Apiaries Central CA. You may want to check them out.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

tino ... I hope you didnt give him money.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

DPBsbees said:


> Russell's got out of the retail business. There are now other people selling their queens that they raised. I got one of their queens from Russell Apiaries Pennsylvania. There is a Russell Apiaries Central CA. You may want to check them out.


Hey DPB..a couple points. One,, if he got out of retail where are the bees we all payed for in 2011? Did Bob just wake up and say i'm not doing that anymore and keep our money? Two...are his new suppliers going to replace orders not filled? I got nothing against the new guys or gals but i have such a bad taste that i wont order any bee with the name Russell attached. I do have a couple sunkists that are good queens .but going on only 2nd yr queens the sooper yooper came out on top, kelleys hygienic 2nd , then a sunkist. The fergusons buckfest and broket's queens are doing well but i cant rate them until they make a yankee winter. Theres a couple im fond of but its too be seen how they start off in the spring. My point is there alot of breeders out there that produce good queens shipped in a timely manner.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Russell Apiaries Pennsylvania actually honored my order from the original Russell. They sent me the queen I ordered free of charge. I think they may have been able to get the money I paid from Russell. I actually contacted them since I couldn't get a response about my order. I can't speak for the other local Russell's, but I think so highly of the PA one that I ordered an over wintered nuc for this spring from them. If you go to the old Russell's web site you can find the closest one by you. I'd contact them and see if they can do anything about your order that never shipped. It's worth the effort of an email to find out. It worked for me.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

I am in the same situation as you Seal. Ironic though since I have lost contact with Rob @ RA - I thought it worth a try to contact my local RA supplier. Account to membership to local RA website has been pending for over a week. Don't have high hopes for improved customer service.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I am still waiting for Russell Apiaries or one of their subsidiaries to honor my order.


----------

